# i have a hitachi 50vs810



## Ervinj5 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have this tv for a while sitting in my pops shed and when i came to get it i got the temp blinking light a friend of mine said it could be dust and dirty clogging the fans and i don't know how to get to the in the tv to even see do anyone know where the fans locations are


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Ervinj5


Problem is the cooling fan has stopped remove the Phillips screws in the back to get the cover off.





:volts: Take extreme caution when removing the back cover, high voltage capacitors carry a residual charge even when disconnected from power. Serious personal injury or death can result if safety proceedures are not followed.


----------

